# Suche Pro-Face Downloadkabel



## Medical (1 Januar 2009)

Hat jemand ein Programmierkabel für Pro-Face-Touchpanels übrig? 
Entweder zum "ausleihen" oder günstig zum Verkauf?
Bitte nur ernstgemeinte Angebote.
Danke!


----------



## mariob (1 Januar 2009)

Hallo,
brauchst Du nicht bei allen, es gibt welche die sich die Projektierung vom Stick ziehen können, sofern USB dran ist. Bin aber selbst noch Anfänger bei Proface.....

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Medical (1 Januar 2009)

So viel habe ich über die Pro-Face Homepage schon rausbekommen, aber leider habe ich ein altes ST-402 und das hat nur diesen runden Stecker bei dem "TOOL" dran steht und zwei 9-polige Sub-D-Schnittstellen, einmal "männchen" und einmal "weibchen". Die sind meines wissens für MPI/PPI und für nen seriellen Anschluss.


----------



## lorenz2512 (2 Januar 2009)

hallo,
werde mir demnächst ein kabel bestellen, hier will proface glaub ich 160€ für so ein kabel, frechheit, hier mal ein link: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=260137950616


----------



## Mr.Burns (10 März 2009)

@ Medical
Das Kabel ist noch in Unterhaugstett.


----------



## Medical (10 März 2009)

Aha, und wo, bzw. was ist Unterhaugstett?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (10 März 2009)

..... *hier*. ;-)


----------

